# Arm Protection After Break



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

I recently snapped my radius right in the upper part of my forearm from a gnarly spill riding about 6 weeks ago. I was still clipped into my bike when I lost traction and slipped off the side of the trail. Long story short, impact from my arm getting trapped under the frame broke it in three places requiring 6 screws and a plate to fix 'er up.

I want to start riding once the doc clears me, but would like some protection for the area. Is anyone able to recommend a hard arm guard that will protect the radius in addition to the ulna? Most arm guards I've seen really only protect the bottom of your arm from impact (mostly the ulna). I need something that comes close to wrapping around the entire fore arm, but doesn't necessarily have to be.

And for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I broke my arm in a similar place last fall, so I have had a little longer to heal mentally.....my surgeon told me that the spot where my bone broke will be stronger because of the plate and screws.

I would think that any padding/brace would have to have some type of rigid ribs in it.......assuming that nothing exists in the mtn bike world, I wonder if a medical supply store/website would have something.

This is what I was thinking about

Short Arm Fracture Brace | DJO Global


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I broke my radius clean in half like that about 18 months ago. Closer to the wrist, and I had some wrist fractures as well. I started riding again the day after I was cleared by my surgeon. The biggest thing was lack of grip strength. It was amazing how much I lost in six weeks, even with doing PT.

Anyway, I understand the mental part of wanting some protection there, but I think you'll be forced to take it easy until you have enough grip strength back to ride more aggressively. By the time your grip is back, you'll be fully healed, and won't need the protection.

I have since wrecked/landed on/braced myself with that arm and hand more times than I can remember, and all is good. 

I know I haven't provided any recommendation for arm protection like you requested. I'm not trying to be a dick and just say "suck it up princess," but I do think that focusing too much on the injury and being afraid to use your arm like normal will actually make things worse and be more likely to cause you to crash. Just ride like nothing happened, but take it easy until you have all your strength back. Our bodies are good at letting us know when they're ready.


----------



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

I think that's excellent advice! My only concern is it can take months for a bone to fully solidify. I'm not exactly looking to hang out for months without riding.

I'm guessing the doc may clear me for light exercise next checkup (beginning of July), but suffering a blow like before will land me right back in the hospital.

That being said, I'm most likely taking a trip to CO second week in July. I'll most likely go regardless and would like at least some protection in that area.


So I guess I retract my original statement. I may start riding without doctor's consent. I just don't want to be fully exposed in case something goes wrong.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

All the rigid pad designs On the market are going to provide that palmar/ elbow and "ulnar" type protection since that is where your arm will take the blow 90 percent of the time. A radius fracture like that sounds like somewhat of a freak event and odds are it wouldn't happen again. I know my race face hard shell elbow/forearm pads have saved my from a broken forearm twice now, both time a hard blow to Arizona rocks and still shook the bone under layers of plastic and padding but I walked unscathed. You can watch for something outside the MTB pad market to cover the radius but I even have a history in MX and have yet to see that kind of design.


----------



## scarm (Oct 19, 2006)

After an injury like that I don't blame you for wanting to get some arm protection, dude. I broke my ulna on a frozen bridge and ever since I got back on I have ridden with Troy Lee Designs full arm guards. They fit like a glove, no straps, and I really don't notice them. Plus they provide enough piece of mind that I can still get as agro as I want down the rocky sections...priceless. Good healing and happy trails when you get back out there!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good advice in this thread. I shattered my wrist DHing a couple years ago. I have a plate and a dozen pins. Before i was clearrd to ride I starting working on strength and range of motion exercises. I started with light weights and yoga.... and just doing every day stuff (driving, gardening, household chores, opening jars etc  ) I got back to trail riding first and then dh, my biggest hurdle was handling simple things like turns and riding gnarly sections. But the strength and range of motion practice sped up my recovery and skills

I did not wear any special protection (except for my usual armour when Dhing). Other members in this thread have mentioned some brands of biking gear and medical supply arm protection which is an option 

Speedy recovery


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I broke my right side humerus last November, and I focused on shoulder strengthening and range of motion during PT, but didn't really spend time on wrist strengthening. Last evening, my wrist collapsed forward a little going down a rooty rocky section from the impacts and motion and I almost crashed again. All ended well, but gave me a scare. Your PT will probably focus on wrist and elbow strengthening/range of motion, but I recommend spending a little time on your shoulder too. It'll weaken from the lack of activity, and even though it won't be the focus of range of motion exercises and strengthening, you'll benefit from time spent there. I didn't realize my right wrist was a little weak until last evening.

Here's what a broken humerus looks like on x-ray.

The night it happened


----------



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

Wow great advice! Thanks everyone!
I've decided to get back in the saddle and stick to road riding - just to keep my cardio up. The doc said no go for weight training with my arm - especially no MTB.

That being said, I'll probably heed is warning. I don't want to go under the knife again. Here's a shot of last weeks xray! Healing nicely, but you can still see between the fracturing. The bone still has yet to fully solidify.


----------

